# Mary: a Surrogate Mother?



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 4, 2010)

> Q. 37. How did Christ, being the Son of God, become man?
> 
> A. Christ the Son of God became man, by taking to himself a true body, and a reasonable soul, being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost in the womb of the virgin Mary, of her substance, and born of her, yet without sin.



Christ was conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost - must this mean the seed only is from the Holy Ghost and not the egg? Could Mary have only provided the womb in a form of surrogacy and nothing more?

--chris


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristopherPaul said:


> > Q. 37. How did Christ, being the Son of God, become man?
> >
> > A. Christ the Son of God became man, by taking to himself a true body, and a reasonable soul, being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost in the womb of the virgin Mary, of her substance, and born of her, yet without sin.
> 
> ...



No. Two points: First, Jesus was fully human (Mary's contribution), and fully God (Holy Spirit's contribution). If Mary were only a surrogate, Jesus would have been fully God but not fully man - something that is clearly unscriptural. Second, "seed" typically refers to sperm, not egg. So the wording of the catechism does not preclude Mary contributing the egg.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 4, 2010)

Note that the WLC answer says "of her substance". That alone should answer your question.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 4, 2010)

Probably a topic for another thread but I often wonder about Christ's DNA. Did the Holy Spirit implant "_divine_" DNA into Mary or was Jesus DNA only composed of Mary's (which would make Jesus a clone?)? Not much to gain here I suppose, but interesting to think about!


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2010)

If Mary's egg was used then Christ would have had a fallen nature? Just wondering. Perhaps some of Mary's substance was touched by the Holy Spirit to create the Christ, and no meiotic cells were used.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 4, 2010)

> The secret things belong to the LORD our God, but the things that are revealed belong to us and to our children forever, that we may do all the words of this law.
> 
> --Deut. 29:29 (ESV)



Let us not wander too far down the path of speculation.


----------



## KMK (Mar 4, 2010)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Note that the WLC answer says "of her substance". That alone should answer your question.


 
And the Puritans seemed satisfied with leaving the matter there.


----------

